# "meteoPortela" Website



## João Esteves (5 Jan 2009 às 01:40)

A Estação Meteorológica da Portela tem a partir de hoje (05/01/09) um novo site, com cara lavada.

A URL foi alterada e agora é:

*http://meteo.vndv.com/meteoPortela/index.htm*

As funcionalidades mantêm-se do site anterior e tem agora (na minha opinião) um aspecto mais simples e atractivo.
Como sempre, é um trabalho em curso, e espero poder vir a complementar o conteúdo do site com outras funcionalidades e informações.

Espero que seja do vosso agrado


----------



## HotSpot (5 Jan 2009 às 11:13)

Parabens João, está muito melhor. Quando tiveres lá o historico todo do weatherlink em TXT apita.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jan 2009 às 12:36)

Parabéns pelas melhorias, *João*. 
Em breve verás a estação de Moscavide também _online_.


----------

